# K3b does not find any optical drive (udisks/dbus related?)

## JanErik

K3b no longer find any optical drive on my system. It worked a few weeks ago when, have done updates after that...

```
$ k3b 

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work 

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::DeviceAdded(QString)

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::DeviceRemoved(QString)

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::DeviceRemoved(QDBusObjectPath)

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::DeviceChanged(QDBusObjectPath)

K3bQProcess::QProcess(0x0)

QStringList Solid::Backends::UDisks::UDisksManager::allDevicesInternal()  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" 

K3bQProcess::QProcess(0x0)

k3b(3415)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_projects" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(3415)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_dir_tree" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(3415)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_contents" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(3415)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "location_bar" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(3415) KSambaSharePrivate::findSmbConf: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf! 

QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
```

And I am able to burn a DVD with growisofs.

----------

## asturm

What is your version of udisks/polkit?

----------

## j_c_p

That is related to polkit-1.0.6   :Wink:  (it's ok with the 1.0.5 version).

edit : you can look at the following topic thread too : here.

----------

## asturm

that's what I suspected

----------

